# Acer Aspire 7551G-N934G32MN gegen Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk tauschen? brauche hilfe



## Krabbat (15. Februar 2011)

hallo an alle
ich hätte die möglichkeit mein Acer Aspire 7551G-N934G32MN gegen ein Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk zu tauschen (natürlich plus zuzahlung ca 100€)
wäre das zu empfehlen? (ersteres hat die hd5650, das neue die hd5850)
wie viel schneller wäre das neue?
ich hab leider keine ahnung weil das mit den takraten der gpu nirgends steht
kann man rauskriegen wie hoch die karten getaktet sind?
wäre echt nett wenn mir da einer helfen könnte!!!
schonmal danke an alle


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (15. Februar 2011)

Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech Einfach auf die jeweilige GPU drauflklicken und die Benchmarkwerte siehste in der Tabelle gleich.


----------



## Krabbat (15. Februar 2011)

aber sowohl die hd 5650 als auch die hd 5850 werden mit verschieden taktraten eingebaut!
meine hd 5650 hat 550mhz takt (450-650 sind möglich)
die 5850 kann von 500-625mhz getaktet werden aber wie krieg ich raus wie die hd 5850 getaktet ist, die in dem notebook ist was ich eventuell kaufe?

und noch ne frage: lohnt es sich, dass ich statt dem phenom mit 4x2ghz nen i5 mit 2,5ghz nehme? denn eigendlich liegts eher an der gpu oder? 

das ist doch echt zum mäusemelken mit dem ganzen mobilscheiß!!!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (24. Februar 2011)

Also, die HD5850 sollte ja eindeutig besser sein, also da würde ich ja sagen zum Tausch, bei der CPU ehrlich gesagt auch, denn die i5 sind deutlich schneller wie die Phenoms auch wenn diese Quad Cores sind,
aus meiner sicht wäre der Tausch sinnvoll!


----------



## Bubu (24. Februar 2011)

Klare Antwort !  
100 Euro drauflegen und tauschen.
Die 5850 ist rund 50% schneller, und zwar weil sie die doppelte Grafikshaderanzahl hat - 800, gegenüber 400 beim 5650.
Der Quad-Core Phenom XII ist zwar nicht ganz so leistungsstark wie ein Intel i-560 (weil geringerer Takt, kein L3-Cache). 
Macht fürs Gaming aber nichts aus, weil fast immer die Grafikkarte der entscheidene Fakt ist.
Mehrkernprozessorspiele wie z.B. Anno 1404 laufen auch mit dem Phenom XII gut.
Nur Anwendungen laufen mit der Intel CPU etwas schneller, und auch nur bei Einkern-Anwendungen.
Ich habe selber das Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk seit 2 Wochen und kann es eigentlich nur weiterempfehlen, schon alleine wegen dem Preis von 700 Euro.
Voll spieletauglich.

MfG    Bubu


----------



## Krabbat (26. Februar 2011)

50% schneller ohne GDDR5?


----------



## Bubu (5. März 2011)

Grafikchips mit GDDR5 sind schon schneller (rund 15-20% bei gleichem Chiptakt und Bus-Anbindung). Wie z.B. die hd5870.
Aber die hd5650 läuft auch nur mit GDDR3/DDR3.
Daher ist die hd5850 mit GDDR3 mit doppelter Shaderanzahl die besagten 50% schneller.
Der GPU-Score vom grafiklastigen 3DMark-Vantage spiegelt das klar wieder, genauso wie die Framewerte bei Crysis. 

MfG    Bubu


----------

